# saugeye bite



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone been doing any good at the dams for eyes yet? I live in Columbus now but come down to Washington county about every weekend. Went a couple weeks ago to Devols dam and had no luck. Any help would be great.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Saltfork and Seneca water level is down so we're not really seeing any kind of water flow in the spillways. This is hurting the spring spillway Walleye/Saugeye run. No release of running water - no fish but that could change with a couple good rains.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you mean the Devola Dam?


----------



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah that's where i was. I fish the rock side not the side with the lock. I've called it Devols for years. Not sure why. Just heard it called that when i was growing up. I was asking about any dams. There, Beverly, or bellville on the Ohio. Coming down again this weekend. Figure the waters high.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

water is up and stained. i havent fished it any, but plenty of people have been last week thru this weekend. for what its worth, it is known as devols, it is located in devola. there is a run that feeds into the muskingum call devols run. im sure there is a history to it.....


----------

